
Feedback needed: Social app for restaurant lovers based out of friends tips - madalenarug
http://www.miskapp.com
======
madalenarug
Hey - we're three cofounders with experience at Google, Bloomberg and Intel
and would love to have your input. Please signup on our landing page for early
access and lmk if you'd like to test it to give feedback!

